
Static Javascript Patterns - aespinoza
http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2013/06/05/static-javascript-patterns?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IntelSoftwareNetworkBlog+%28Intel+Developer+Zone+Blog%29
======
stephenr
The whole thing could be summarised as "old c developer discovers closures".
No further reading required.

